# Vinyl baseboards suck



## havasu (Feb 15, 2016)

After epoxing my garage floor recently, I needed a baseboard just for the drywall which the garage shares with an adjacent bedroom. I didn't want to deal with gluing up several 4' sections, so I purchased a continuous length vinyl, which has a peal and stich back on it. Well, after investing all this time on the pretty floor, that vinyl just sucked. I rolled it up and returned it to Home Depot for a full refund (I said it was too thin and defective). I found some wood plank porcelain that was about $1.50 a linear foot, purchased a quart of ready set mastic, and purchased two tubes of haystack color latex caulking. I slapped up the tile in one day, then the next day I taped and grouted, pulling the tape immediately after grouting, so it had a fresh, clean edge. Here is the before and after pics... 

View attachment 20160208_125201_resized.jpg


View attachment 20160214_101707_resized.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks good and I agree that vinyl crap is crap.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2016)

That garage is way to clean,,, shame on you!


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2016)

Exactly how I like it.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 16, 2016)

Vacuums also suck.

Seriously, the only way to put up vinyl base is to glue it. The peel and stick is never good.


----------



## havasu (Feb 16, 2016)

I also hear the 4' sections are much thicker, but noting would have made the joint tight from water except the added tile.


----------



## zannej (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, I was thinking of using the vinyl peel-and-stick, but I won't bother now. LOL.
Thank you.

Very nice garage, btw.

I saw some crazy flooring on a website-- some sort of vinyl sheet that looks like the diamond plate steel that they put in a garage somewhere. LOL.


----------



## imported_joeyg (Mar 15, 2016)

I went with a built-in cove base like the one in the link.

It turned out awesome.

http://www.garagecoatings.com/images/speed-cove10_w670.jpg


----------



## havasu (Mar 15, 2016)

That is slick looking Joey.


----------



## zannej (Mar 17, 2016)

Ooh, that does look cool,Joey!


----------

